# Really loooong and heavy period



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

TMI warning but I need some input from people that may have experienced this (or your spouse did). My husband thinks I should call the doctor and I am on the fence. 

I am 48 so obviously perimenopausal. Still get a regular period, although it has been heavier at night over the past year. In July I had two periods with a week break in between. That sucked but they were both “normal”. Saw my GYN for my annual in August and everything was right as rain. Also had my physical in July and blood work was fine, showed slight hyperthyroidism but my Endocrinologist didn’t think much of it. 

September I am now on day NINETEEN (19!) of the most ungodly period ever. The first eight days were just flooding and huge clots. I had to get up several times a night to shower and change. The worst cramps I have ever had. I have had four miscarriages and each day was like experiencing that again. It tapered a day or so where I thought it was ending and then it ramped right back up, not as bad as the first week, but still bad. 

I have googled it and everything says it is either normal as you age or you have cancer. Is this normal? I feel silly calling my doctor since I literally just saw her but I can’t take much more of this. He thinks it is silly to not call about something that could be serious. 

I think I just don’t want to hear that is is normal because my genetics show no end in sight. My mom didn’t hit menopause until her late 50’s and my siblings are in their mid 50’s and still haven’t so I don’t see this ending anytime soon. I just can’t do this for 6-8 more years.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Call the doctor. It's not normal. You could have fibroids. You could have endometrial cancer, not likely but a quick biopsy will rest your mind. You could have endometriosis.

I opted for hysterectomy. It's the BEST THING I ever did. It's been a few years and I'm still thankful everyday I did it.. My body is so happy now.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Anytime you’re having to change your pad every 2 hours you’re bleeding too much and you need medical help. At this point I’d imagine your hematocrit is getting low. You might start to get lightheaded, weak, and/or shortness of breath. 

You definitely need to be evaluated. Your Gyn will probably give you a prescription of Provera to end this period. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like fibroids to me. When I was your age, all hell broke loose for me. I'd never had any "female problems." But my periods got unusually heavy and longer. Fibroids can make your life miserable. Please go see a doctor ASAP. I'm glad I did, because I was getting anemic. Fortunately, I didn't need to get mine surgically removed.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

In another world I'm part of a group with a peculiar medical issue where the bone marrow goes awry (a mutation) and creates havoc with platelets. The result, for some women, are periods of epic nature, and many have sung the praises of uterine ablation. This is far less of an "intervention" of your body's normal functioning than a hysterctomy.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> In another world I'm part of a group with a peculiar medical issue where the bone marrow goes awry (a mutation) and creates havoc with platelets. The result, for some women, are periods of epic nature, and many have sung the praises of uterine ablation. This is far less of an "intervention" of your body's normal functioning than a hysterctomy.


I'm pretty sure you aren't a female.

OP I'm sure you will evaluate all possible solutions your doctor presents to you, along with chances of success and side effects.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you for all your quick replies, I appreciate it. Not what I wanted to read but it really helps. I will stop being stubborn and call tomorrow.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I was the same. I decided that was just part of the process because my mother and other female relatives had been the same. Plus, my gynecologist didn’t indicate that was abnormal when I shared my history with her. Long after, a CT scan showed calcified fibroids and I realized that was the likely source of the problems I had back then. I shouldn’t have decided to tough it out just because that was what the other females in my family did — and, most important, because my gynecologist didn’t find my problems unusual.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

My mil had heavy bleeding for days until one day she passed out. 

She had fibroids. She ended up having a full hysterectomy (advised by her obgyn.) She didn't want to get any HRT afterwards and got depressed. She's 68 now and still battling depression, she's stubborn and she won't get any HRT.

If you get a diagnosis and treatment, I would advise you to get a second opinion just in case.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Bluesclues said:


> I feel silly calling my doctor since...


I’m glad you changed your mind.

It’s unfortunate our minds work this way, inhibiting us for one reason or another from merely making a phone call and leaving a message for a trusted expert who is charged with our care. Or inhibiting us from being persistent until we have had our concerns adequately addressed.

Consider it from his or her POV. Chances are, in your doctor’s career, he or she will literally have multiple patients who suffer or even die because they hesitated to reach out.

What a waste, whether it’s “mere” unnecessary suffering or the ultimate loss accelerated.

Not trying to be critical. I’ve hesitated myself. Just trying to encourage folks to value and advocate for themselves, regardless of potential embarrassment, feeling foolish, etc. BFD if it turns out to be “nothing to worry about”, and your doc had to spend three minutes answering a question.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Livvie said:


> I'm pretty sure you aren't a female.
> 
> OP I'm sure you will evaluate all possible solutions your doctor presents to you, along with chances of success and side effects.


Definitely not (female). But it’s a very common discussion. Sorry if my contribution lacks relevancy because not first-hand.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Most definitely not normal. You must feel sick, exhausted and weak from the constant pain and blood loss honey, you poor darling.

I am 48 (turned 48 today lol) and had an ablation 11 months ago after a couple of years of problems. We all suspected fibroids too, but luckily I didn't have any so an ablation worked for me. My periods didn't stop instantly, but I don't bleed anymore which is FANTASTIC. 

I'd ask for an ultrasound, which will tell you if you have fibroids or not. If you do, my understanding is that ablation won't be an option. In some cases the fibroids can be removed surgically, but not always so that leaves hysterectomy. I've never met a woman of our age who had one and regretted it lol.

Good luck, let us know how you went


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

frusdil said:


> Most definitely not normal. You must feel sick, exhausted and weak from the constant pain and blood loss honey, you poor darling.
> 
> I am 48 (turned 48 today lol) and had an ablation 11 months ago after a couple of years of problems. We all suspected fibroids too, but luckily I didn't have any so an ablation worked for me. My periods didn't stop instantly, but I don't bleed anymore which is FANTASTIC.
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I had large uterine fibroids that in my early-mid 40's caused very very heavy bleeding and I had to take iron tablets to prevent anaemia. At age 46 I had a full hysterectomy including ovaries, it was such a relief to be rid of all that.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Bluesclues said:


> TMI warning but I need some input from people that may have experienced this (or your spouse did). My husband thinks I should call the doctor and I am on the fence.
> 
> I am 48 so obviously perimenopausal. Still get a regular period, although it has been heavier at night over the past year. In July I had two periods with a week break in between. That sucked but they were both “normal”. Saw my GYN for my annual in August and everything was right as rain. Also had my physical in July and blood work was fine, showed slight hyperthyroidism but my Endocrinologist didn’t think much of it.
> 
> ...



See your Dr. My W had similar. Heck one month it went on for 3 weeks. She had a cyst on an ovary. Also endometriosis. It was removed(cyst). She now will skip several months. My W is 47.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> I had large uterine fibroids that in my early-mid 40's caused very very heavy bleeding and I had to take iron tablets to prevent anaemia. At age 46 I had a full hysterectomy including ovaries, it was such a relief to be rid of all that.


Did you get hormone replacement therapy? Since they removed your ovaries?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> Did you get hormone replacement therapy? Since they removed your ovaries?


Yes, and because you have no womb you only need oestrogen. I have patches.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Yes, and because you have no womb you only need oestrogen. I have patches.


Well, that's not true, your body still also needs progesterone. Google it.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I am similar age, and my periods became more frequent and heavier (not like yours though) - due to fibroids.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I had large uterine fibroids that in my early-mid 40's caused very very heavy bleeding and I had to take iron tablets to prevent anaemia. At age 46 I had a full hysterectomy including ovaries, it was such a relief to be rid of all that.


so hysterotomy worked for you? no major consequences? It is one of my options now


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

frusdil said:


> I'd ask for an ultrasound, which will tell you if you have fibroids or not. If you do, my understanding is that ablation won't be an option. In some cases the fibroids can be removed surgically, but not always so that leaves hysterectomy. I've never met a woman of our age who had one and regretted it lol.
> 
> Good luck, let us know how you went


Are you saying that most women were fine after hysteroctomy? It is one of the option given me by ob-gyn, and I am hesitant. 

btw - Happy Birthday!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Livvie said:


> Well, that's not true, your body still also needs progesterone. Google it.


Just read this '
Women who *have had a hysterectomy* (removal of the uterus through surgery) typically *do* not *need* to take *progesterone*. This is an important point, because estrogen *taken* alone has fewer long-term risks than HT that uses a combination of estrogen and *progesterone*.16 Jan 2017


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

WandaJ said:


> so hysterotomy worked for you? no major consequences? It is one of my options now


Its a big op of course and takes several weeks to feel ok afterwards, but I was very glad to finally get it done. Also you have less places to potentially get cancer. So its a win win.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Its a big op of course and takes several weeks to feel ok afterwards, but I was very glad to finally get it done. Also you have less places to potentially get cancer. So its a win win.


any problems affecting sexual life afterwards?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

WandaJ said:


> any problems affecting sexual life afterwards?


Well I was a single mum at the time so no sex, but when I married about 3 years later all was fine and I had had my cervix removed as well.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Just read this '
> Women who *have had a hysterectomy* (removal of the uterus through surgery) typically *do* not *need* to take *progesterone*. This is an important point, because estrogen *taken* alone has fewer long-term risks than HT that uses a combination of estrogen and *progesterone*.16 Jan 2017


Incorrect. I suggest you do some more reading and visit a dr who specializes in hormone replacement, specifically bio identical hormone replacement.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I had your same problem in my early 40s - I was on birth control pills at the time and my doctor kept changing my BCPs to see if that would help the heavy bleeding/clots to no avail. He finally told me he would have to go in and take a look and it turned out I had a large fibroid cyst on my right ovary and scar tissue had grown around it and it was attached to the uterine wall. Oh my gosh, my periods were so painful. After it was removed, I was good as new. Then in my late 40s, I started experiencing heavy periods again - terrible periods - but it was due to menopause. I had a period until I was 52 years old, and then it just stopped. I had begun to think that I would never stop having periods. LOL!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Bluesclues said:


> TMI warning but I need some input from people that may have experienced this (or your spouse did). My husband thinks I should call the doctor and I am on the fence.
> 
> I am 48 so obviously perimenopausal. Still get a regular period, although it has been heavier at night over the past year. In July I had two periods with a week break in between. That sucked but they were both “normal”. Saw my GYN for my annual in August and everything was right as rain. Also had my physical in July and blood work was fine, showed slight hyperthyroidism but my Endocrinologist didn’t think much of it.
> 
> ...


Have you by any chance went on heart pills or blood thinners or anything that might act as a blood thinner such as an inflammatory because some of them do? When I went on heart pills, for the first two or three months it was a lot. I asked my doctor about it and she said it was the blood thinners and that what happens is it loosens up all the old sludge and that all gets out of there eventually and then it goes back to normal. Which mine has. 

I think you should mention it to your GYN again or go for another visit. Just be sure you bring them a list of every pill that you're on. It is true that for a lot of people things get real irregular around menopause. There are also things such as tears in the vaginal wall that can happen as you get older and that is really extreme and can last a while. I had one that lasted a week and my GYN was on vacation so that was really scary. 

You just need to go to your GYN at least once a year while this is going on I think. the fact that you have clots and everything that's what makes me think you might be on some pill that is thinning things out to where those clots can come out. That in itself is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

My doctor says it is important to take the progesterone in conjunction with estrogen in hormone therapy. It's less risk. I have been on it for decades.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

You worry me.

Go to the dr!!


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Have you by any chance went on heart pills or blood thinners or anything that might act as a blood thinner such as an inflammatory because some of them do? When I went on heart pills, for the first two or three months it was a lot. I asked my doctor about it and she said it was the blood thinners and that what happens is it loosens up all the old sludge and that all gets out of there eventually and then it goes back to normal. Which mine has.
> 
> I think you should mention it to your GYN again or go for another visit. Just be sure you bring them a list of every pill that you're on. It is true that for a lot of people things get real irregular around menopause. There are also things such as tears in the vaginal wall that can happen as you get older and that is really extreme and can last a while. I had one that lasted a week and my GYN was on vacation so that was really scary.
> 
> You just need to go to your GYN at least once a year while this is going on I think. the fact that you have clots and everything that's what makes me think you might be on some pill that is thinning things out to where those clots can come out. That in itself is not a bad thing at all.


Nope. The only medication I take is for high BP and just checked to see if it is known to impact periods and it isn’t supposed to. But my dosage was increased in the last year so I will file that idea in case nothing else seems to be the cause.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Bluesclues said:


> Nope. The only medication I take is for high BP and just checked to see if it is known to impact periods and it isn’t supposed to. But my dosage was increased in the last year so I will file that idea in case nothing else seems to be the cause.


I can say, my DW had the same, a couple bouts, and it took a few gyno visits, benign polyps kept developing, partial hysterectomy, many years since and good.

Some things better to find out early. This is surely one. Best wishes!


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Bluesclues said:


> TMI warning but I need some input from people that may have experienced this (or your spouse did). My husband thinks I should call the doctor and I am on the fence.
> 
> I am 48 so obviously perimenopausal. Still get a regular period, although it has been heavier at night over the past year. In July I had two periods with a week break in between. That sucked but they were both “normal”. Saw my GYN for my annual in August and everything was right as rain. Also had my physical in July and blood work was fine, showed slight hyperthyroidism but my Endocrinologist didn’t think much of it.
> 
> ...


I haven't read the rest but I experienced this since I started menstruating. Sometime in my 40's I have what is called Ablation. BEST THING EVER. A simple in and out patient procedure. A simple explanation, my doctor used hot water to scar the heck out of my uterus. my body still menstrates but I have almost no bleeding, I don't even need a pad. I still have ovaries, uterus and all the things that keep your hormones in tact but almost no bleeding. Because my uterine lining doesn't fill and shed. Since you are past child bearing I couldn't recommend this enough. I was so mad that it is not more widely advertised. I didn't know it existed even though I had this problem my whole life. Then a friend told me.... Check it out.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I did call this morning. The nurse made me run out to buy a pregnancy test to rule out a miscarriage. Once I let her know it was negative she said she would pass all the info along to my doctor and someone would call me back with what she wants for next steps. I was really hoping that would be today but it doesn’t look that way.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Bluesclues said:


> Nope. The only medication I take is for high BP and just checked to see if it is known to impact periods and it isn’t supposed to. But my dosage was increased in the last year so I will file that idea in case nothing else seems to be the cause.


Aspirin, maybe.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Livvie said:


> Incorrect. I suggest you do some more reading and visit a dr who specializes in hormone replacement, specifically bio identical hormone replacement.


Doctors and the medical profession clearly disagree then. In the UK women who go onto HRT after having a hysterectomy are given oestrogen only as there is less risk than taking a combined hormone. Research has shown this to be true. They are given progesterone if they still have a womb as it can help prevent camcer of the womb. I never had it and that was 18 years ago and I am fine. I was happy that I only needed to take oestrogen.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> My doctor says it is important to take the progesterone in conjunction with estrogen in hormone therapy. It's less risk. I have been on it for decades.


 If you have had your womb removed you only need oestrogen, if you havent had a hysterectomy yes its risky not to have both as there is a risk of cancer of the womb if you dont have progesterone. Thats why its given.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Bluesclues said:


> I did call this morning. The nurse made me run out to buy a pregnancy test to rule out a miscarriage. Once I let her know it was negative she said she would pass all the info along to my doctor and someone would call me back with what she wants for next steps. I was really hoping that would be today but it doesn’t look that way.


Ok...the nurse in me is coming out...how heavy are you bleeding now? How often do you have to change your pad and/or tampon? If more than every 2 hours you need to be seen now, not next week. Especially as you've already been bleeding for over a week. Are you having any dizziness, lightheadedness, or shortness of breath? If yes, call your doctor back and tell them. They should not keep you waiting for a appointment if they can't see you they should direct you where to be seen.

And they made you do a pregnancy test before they'd pass on the info??? WTF??????? Sorry...at age 48 your problem is most likely irregular and heavy periods d/t the changing hormones of menopause or a fibroid. That info should have been passed on and you could have done the test while waiting for a call back. Or, the doctor could have run a test during your appointment. That's not to say that nobody gets pregnant at 48 (My grandmother had my mother at that age) but fertility has drastically declined by then in most women. 

There are a few different options for treatment if you continue to have dysfunctional periods. A hysterectomy is obviously the main one but your doctor may also recommend a medication to shrink the fibroid if you have one, or an ablation to curb the heavy bleeding as after an ablation you can't build up a good lining anymore. The thing to know about an ablation is that if you were to have bleeding after menopause it's more difficult for the doctor to assess for cancer because there is no lining to pull out and analyze. Another choice is a Mirena IUD which also curbs the building of the lining. (I've had one since my youngest was born...so no periods here for over 17 years. I love mine.) OR, this could be your one and only experience with dysfunctional bleeding. You'll take some provera and go back to normal until your periods stop. Once you've gone one year without a period, you are considered in menopause. 

@WandaJ I haven't met a woman yet who regrets her hysterectomy. Talk to your doctor some more and let him/her know your concerns. Ask what all your options are...some can be done vaginally which is a much easier recovery as are laparoscopic hysterectomies.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

notmyjamie said:


> Ok...the nurse in me is coming out...how heavy are you bleeding now? How often do you have to change your pad and/or tampon? If more than every 2 hours you need to be seen now, not next week. Especially as you've already been bleeding for over a week. Are you having any dizziness, lightheadedness, or shortness of breath? If yes, call your doctor back and tell them. They should not keep you waiting for a appointment if they can't see you they should direct you where to be seen.
> 
> And they made you do a pregnancy test before they'd pass on the info??? WTF??????? Sorry...at age 48 your problem is most likely irregular and heavy periods d/t the changing hormones of menopause or a fibroid. That info should have been passed on and you could have done the test while waiting for a call back. Or, the doctor could have run a test during your appointment. That's not to say that nobody gets pregnant at 48 (My grandmother had my mother at that age) but fertility has drastically declined by then in most women.
> 
> ...


I have a choice of hysteroctomy, fibroid removal, contraceptives (I never felt good on them). Trying to decide


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> If you have had your womb removed you only need oestrogen, if you havent had a hysterectomy yes its risky not to have both as there is a risk of cancer of the womb if you dont have progesterone. Thats why its given.


Not true. Progesterone is as important as estrogen. But whatever. I'll not be going around and around about this with you. I'm making this reply so anyone reading does some hard research instead of taking your information at face value and making choices based on that.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Bluesclues said:


> I did call this morning. The nurse made me run out to buy a pregnancy test to rule out a miscarriage. Once I let her know it was negative she said she would pass all the info along to my doctor and someone would call me back with what she wants for next steps. I was really hoping that would be today but it doesn’t look that way.


I used to get flow so heavy I would have to change a super tampon in less than 30 minutes with large clots My OBGYN said it really wasn't a problem if I didn't have anemia. That was after an vaginal ultrasound to rule out tumors, fibroids and such. But of course life wise it was a problem. So I wouldn't worry too much unless you are feeling faint or such. That said I'd call again tomorrow and ask about getting an appointment. During the appointment push for some diagnostic testing and if you think it's something you'd like ask about ablation (assuming you don't have some condition that would need something else.)


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> The thing to know about an ablation is that if you were to have bleeding after menopause it's more difficult for the doctor to assess for cancer because there is no lining to pull out and analyze.


So, really dumb question time. And keep in mind I'm a guy so ignorance comes with the territory. When you say that there's no lining left, after an ablation, to pull out and check for cancer... it almost sounds like you've had the part removed where the cancer would be. Just trying to learn here. Thanks!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

It's burned/scarred. Prevents a viable biopsy.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I am not worried about the possibility of cancer. I'll deal with that when it comes. I was more concerned with a hysterectomy, which comes with consequences like hormones needed and that also comes with a cancer risk. IN addition I was told light duty for 3 days but found I could do anything I wanted (not heavy lifting) the same afternoon as the procedure no long recovery and no long period without sex.

As with any medical procedure you should check out the pros and cons yourself and decide what fits your level of comfort and need.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

My best friend went through this.

She had a uterine ablasion and she loves it....doesn't get her period anymore but didn't have to go full hysterectomy.

It may have to be redone in a few years but she says it's well worth it.

I'm 46 and perimenopausal but fortunately my periods while irregular are pretty light....just a couple of days and one tampon a day flow, but if that changes I'll get an ablasion.

Call the doctor. You shouldn't have to suffer through this.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

lifeistooshort said:


> My best friend went through this.
> 
> She had a uterine ablasion and she loves it....doesn't get her period anymore but didn't have to go full hysterectomy.
> 
> ...


I'm at least 5 years out can't remember the exact year. I still have very light periods. There are two kinds hot wire and hot water. I had the hot water ablation and yes I love it.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> So, really dumb question time. And keep in mind I'm a guy so ignorance comes with the territory. When you say that there's no lining left, after an ablation, to pull out and check for cancer... it almost sounds like you've had the part removed where the cancer would be. Just trying to learn here. Thanks!


The walls of the uterus build up a lining from month to month. The lining is what allows a pregnancy to attach to the uterus and begin to grow. When no pregnancy happens, that sloughs off and the woman gets her period. An ablation burns away that lining and causes scar tissue to form. 

When uterine cancer is suspected you need to take a sample of the lining to look for cancerous cells. If it’s all scar tissue you can’t get a good sample and so you are forced to perform surgery where you may find out there was no actual cancer.

ETA: That was not a dumb question at all.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

my wife had an Endometrial ablation and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Gone to the dr yet? 

Please do.

👍🙂🙂


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Quick update. 

I called the nurse again yesterday morning and she said the doctor wanted me to just wait and see if it happened again or if this was a one-off fluke. I said that was not going to work for me. So I just want to thank you all for your advice and sharing because it got me to advocate for myself pretty hard. 

Bloodwork and ultrasound were today. I am not anemic and the U/S was pretty clear. There is a spot that is a questionable small fibroid so they are waiting for the reading physician to look at it. Might not be until Monday. Doctor said she does not want to give me anything to stop the bleeding now because it is so close to my next cycle starting that it will screw me up going forward (another reason I should’ve called earlier). So, next steps are wait to see if there is a small fibroid and talk removal if yes; if there is not one (they don’t think there is) she wants to see if it happens again. If I go until day 9 on the next period (which starts in 7 days BTW) I need to call and they will put me on some hormone treatment (IUD/shots) but she doesn’t want to be aggressive now that we know I am handling the blood loss well and there are no major flags. The thought of having to deal with this for another almost 3 weeks sucks but I do feel better knowing where I stand. The bleeding has slowed a lot this afternoon so maybe I might catch a break before the next one. 

It is funny...if my child or my husband or my mom had a medical issue that was “not normal” I wouldn’t wait to see what happens and I would be up people’s asses for answers. But I am not that way with myself.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad to hear that you got it checked. My issues were like yours and, because of my family history and my doctor’s thinking (“that’s completely normal”), I lived with it for several years. Long after it was over, a CT scan for another issue revealed calcified fibroids. Unfortunately, I think it’s common — especially for women — to be much better advocates for others than for ourselves. I know I am.


----------

